# One more 189 Visa Grant



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi all,

Today I got my grant for visa 189... I am very happy; however my mind is occupied by strange feeling of worry about future in Australia. I am not being pessimistic. It’s like being cautious...Don’t want to fall in a trap and be part of rat race and then regret the move. It’s just that now with visa in hand I have to wait for the right opportunity that suits me, instead of grabbing something just because I got the visa.I am not concluding anything but trying to reflect what I have in my mind now.

I know that many people have successfully settled in Australia; I also know that many never made it to Australia after getting PR and some returned back to their own country...

The same feeling I have now , I had when I decided to apply for Australian PR, Rewinding back in March 2012 (10 months ago),I decided that I will apply for Australian PR(I am already a Singapore PR and working in Qatar  )...
I met few Agents (for me they are just post man) in my home town Chennai but I was not satisfied with any of them and after talking to few friends I got the confident of applying myself...The online forum boosted my confidence…many of you (seniors/moderators) spend their valuable time in replying to queries of newbie’s a big hats off to you all.
I was 32 when I decided to apply (and I will turn 33 in Jan-13) so I had 10 months to complete the process with higher points which prompted me to continue with the process but at that time everyone were worrying about Skill select (the fear of unknown, turns out to be a best thing) and many were trying to apply before 1st July-12 … I decided that I will not worry about Skill select and never bothered about the details. I made up my mind that whatever be it I will go thru skill select either positive or negative.
I had faced lot of hurdle which I would like to share (many others would have faced much more)

My first hurdle is finding a correct Occupation from the list and getting a Positive Assessment. I am a Instrumentation Engineer(not in occupation list) working in Industrial Control and Automation field…Nobody (agents) were able to identify the correct occupation for me…Some said I should apply under Electrical Engineer and some said Electronic Engineer…then after researching I found that Plant or Production Engineer (233513) has Control and Automation Specialization (the occupation ceiling is merged with Mechanical Engineer and Industrial Engineer)…my confident grew and immediately started collecting all the information for the EA assessment.CDR is challenge however after initial hiccup’s I was able to finish it without any issues.

My Second Hurdle is to get at least band 7 in all the modules of IELTS and since I need IELTS result to apply for EA assessment I tried to book the exam in March thru British council in Qatar but managed to get only in may (13th May)…I bought some books and prepared for the exam ,immediately I realized that my writing is very very bad (with lot of spelling and grammar errors),this post is a good example…Luckily I had experience in preparing for exams ( I had given CAT,GMAT earlier) which helped a lot of IELTS .Though I managed to get band 7.5 overall , as expected I screwed up in writing (though not because of grammar/spelling) and managed to get 6.5 …I know the mistake I did which if I share will make you laugh (many of my friends laughed hearing what I did).I stopped worrying on the result and made up my mind for two things ( I got the TRF on 26May12) first I have to re sit and spend another 800 QR for the exam, second I am still eligible to apply for EA assessment…I wrote another exam on Jun30th (after applying for EA) and got 8 overall and above 7 in each module. Got 7.5 in writing I practiced lot and wrote many essays on different topics till the exam day

My Third hurdle is getting the Experience/Reference Letter as per the EA guidelines, my first company closed and second company got acquired by another, The letter from these companies (infact all other companies) doesn’t have the details as per the EA guidelines…I wrote a Statutory declaration and got it witnessed by an Indian dentist (later on I came to know that the witness must be related to Australia)…

My Fourth hurdle is getting all the documents (for EA assessment) Certified, in Qatar getting a single page certified by local notary would cost about 500 QR equivalent to 7500 INR (I had 90 pages for EA assessment that need to be certified, though I have to agree I didn’t do lot of research ), I heard that Indian Embassy might certify certain type of documents (like Passport etc) but not all of them…So I sent all the documents to my friends in India and they got a notary to certify the documents. This took almost 3 weeks for me to arrange…Once I received all the document I immediately posted it and was received by EA on 27th Jun 12.

My goof up, just few weeks before applying for EA...I came to know from my friend that someone who had similar profile to mine got positive assessment as Electrical engineer…This is the time when everyone were waiting for the new occupation list and the talk of some occupation getting removed from the new list and from the previous year I came to know that plant or production engineer is in danger from being removed…I was very confused and couldn’t find straight answer, I took a risk and applied as Electrical Engineer(slightly altered the CER)…After grueling 4 month waiting I got Positive assessment but when I opened the letter I was surprised to see that they assessed me as Plant or Production Engineer (Control and Automation specialization ) and not as Electrical Engineer.

My Fifth hurdle is waiting, after 3 months active preparation for assessment and IELTS,I had to wait for the outcome of EA assessment and it took almost 4 months…First 2 months were fine, however after that every day was kind of dead rubber, I started expecting the outcome and sent lots of email to [email protected] to know the status of the assessment. The wait game is certainly irritating and hated part of the whole process, but also I learned one thing out of it…Whatever bad happened or happening, you have to hold on to hope and wait for time to pass by…you will eventually get thru it, doesn’t matter how hard it is never lose hope…there is no short cut to it (maybe I didn’t express it properly, hope you get what I wanted to convey).

My sixth hurdle, Getting thru with medicals…We (myself, wife and son) did medicals on 26th Nov (2 days before our USA family vacation) and on the same day the panel doctor called me to ask for older x-ray of my wife(I was worried when they called me because they earlier told me that they will call me only if there is any issue with the medicals) I went alone to meet doctor and I was told that they found a small lung nodule (which could be benign or malign),I was shocked and confused since we don’t have an older x-ray ,I opted to do a CT scan ,so next morning I took my wife to the clinic and we took CT scan (I didn’t want to scare her ,so I bluffed that clinic forgot to take Chest CT scan and when she questioned why I am not being scanned ,I bluffed her again that the chest CT scan is required only for female to check the breast cancer).That 24 hrs was really horrible period in recent past and made me realize once again how hard it will be to live without your spouse, eventually the report came out to be negative for cancer and diagnosed as very tiny lung scar . I didn’t tell her this until we came back from vacation. Even though there is no issues medically, after reading various posts I was worried that the scar in the lung could lead to referral of medical in turn delay the visa process…however finally it turned out to be nothing and was not related to TB and her medicals were finalized without referral (I know this because if it referred, surely it would have taken more than 2 months for processing and I wouldn’t have got it in 1 month).

My seventh hurdle is getting the PCC (COC for Singapore)…In fact the PCC for India and Qatar was very easy I got them even before applying for the visa. The show stopper was the COC from Singapore…I had to wait for the CO to provide me a letter to Singapore Police dept, I have to get 50SGD bank draft and I also have to take finger printing …Luckily in Qatar taking a finger print is easy, a matter of few hours. Fortunately my co brother was in Singapore and hence he arranged the 50 SGD bank drat and even applied to Singapore police dept on behalf of me. I sent him the entire document on 28 Nov12 ,expecting to get the COC posted to Australia before Christmas ,however due to busy schedule he couldn’t apply until 10th of Dec…however he managed to personally collect the COC from the police (in general they will send the COC directly to Australia DIAC) on 3rd Jan.
The Easy part ,is getting an invitation and allotment of CO…I got EA assessment on 18th Oct and on 19th Oct I applied for EOI and 1st Nov got invitation for 189 and I applied on 7th Nov.CO was allotted on 21st Nov and did medicals on 27th Nov….

I hope my experience would help some readers in some way.


----------



## Kart1980 (Jul 27, 2010)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got my grant for visa 189... I am very happy; however my mind is occupied by strange feeling of worry about future in Australia. I am not being pessimistic. It’s like being cautious...Don’t want to fall in a trap and be part of rat race and then regret the move. It’s just that now with visa in hand I have to wait for the right opportunity that suits me, instead of grabbing something just because I got the visa.I am not concluding anything but trying to reflect what I have in my mind now.
> 
> ...


Congrats..


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> The Easy part ,is getting an invitation and allotment of CO…I got EA assessment on 18th Oct and on 19th Oct I applied for EOI and 1st Nov got invitation for 189 and I applied on 7th Nov.CO was allotted on 21st Nov and did medicals on 27th Nov….
> ...




Allisgreat - Really and finally! My hearty congrats!

This post really gives the picture of what you went through in a psychological perspective and I am sure many or all of us will be able to relate ourselves to it.
I can 100% understand the EA wait part and sending mails to 'msastatus' - It became an involuntary action once you open the mail box. 

I received my +ve assessment from EA after 4months and 13 days wait and the journey for EOI and invite begins.

I have a request from you. Can you list down the documents that you send for Visa approval. Will definitely help all of us waiting to get on to the boat that you got down just now.

Good luck!!!


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got my grant for visa 189... I am very happy; however my mind is occupied by strange feeling of worry about future in Australia. I am not being pessimistic. It’s like being cautious...Don’t want to fall in a trap and be part of rat race and then regret the move. It’s just that now with visa in hand I have to wait for the right opportunity that suits me, instead of grabbing something just because I got the visa.I am not concluding anything but trying to reflect what I have in my mind now.
> 
> ...


Congrats .I agree it takes lot patience


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got my grant for visa 189... I am very happy; however my mind is occupied by strange feeling of worry about future in Australia. I am not being pessimistic. It’s like being cautious...Don’t want to fall in a trap and be part of rat race and then regret the move. It’s just that now with visa in hand I have to wait for the right opportunity that suits me, instead of grabbing something just because I got the visa.I am not concluding anything but trying to reflect what I have in my mind now.
> 
> ...


Man, they can make a movie out of your story ... no kidding.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Congrats man, I hope everything turns out right for you and your family


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Congrats !!

I think you have documented the procedure pretty well. Thanks for that. Like someone requested, can you let us know the documents required for the Visa.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

varuni said:


> Allisgreat - Really and finally! My hearty congrats!
> 
> I have a request from you. Can you list down the documents that you send for Visa approval. Will definitely help all of us waiting to get on to the boat that you got down just now.
> 
> Good luck!!!


Whatever i had in hand i immediately uploaded them to the online system (make sure you do it correctly,you cant remove or delete the attached file).Once CO was allotted , i did sent all the documents to him by email again ...he promptly acknowledged.


Following are the documents that i submitted,

For Main applicant

1)University transfer cert
2)University degree cert
3)University_grade_card
4)Assessment_Letter_EA
5)Higher_sec_school_cert
6)IELTS_TRF
7)Secondary_school_cert
8)Form80_
9)Identification_cards(ID cards from different countries)
10)passport
11) Experience Letter in company Letter head
12) Reference letter(with detail of roles etc) from my managers in plain paper ,along with it i attached business card of the manager(wherever possible)
13)Payslip for all the companies 
(fortunately i had atleast few months payslip from old companies,CO never asked for entire payslip from each company)
14) Tax details wherever applicable ( e.g. form16 from India) ,I also submitted similar tax form for singapore as well.In Qatar theres is no TAX and hence dont have to bother
15)Company offer letters
16)Promotion letters 
17)Appreciation letters
18)Relieving letter
19) PCC

For Secondary applicant (wife)
1) Evidence of Spouse/relationship , i submitted marriage cert
2) College Transcripts/Degree certificate etc
3) For English proof, i had submitted an letter from her college indicating that the medium of education is English
4) Passport 
5)PCC
6)ID cards (like Drivers license etc)

for my son
1) Passport (both for Travel document and for proof of family)
2) Birth certificate 

The good thing about submitting the documents to DIAC is that ,you dont have to get the documents certified if the original document is colored ,simply do a color scan and attach.However in case the original document is black and white then it is important that the same is certified at least by a notary.


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Superb Job allisgreat ... thanks for sharing the list of documents!

Quick questions - 
1. you did not have to get ACS assessment or IELTS for your spouse. Right?
2. Did you claim the 5 points for "Partner Skill Set"
3. How did you request the university for the letter regarding medium of english? Can you please share the sample format and the letter of request.
4. Finally, can you please share info about your background (education + experience).

Thanks!
g123


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Out of habit ,When i woke up i opened my email expecting a reply from CO 
and then i realized oh my god i already have a grant....Hope i should stop checking my mails frequently....


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

g123 said:


> Superb Job allisgreat ... thanks for sharing the list of documents!
> 
> Quick questions -
> 1. you did not have to get ACS assessment or IELTS for your spouse. Right?
> ...


1)If you are not claiming for Partner skill select then no need for ACS assessment for spouse,If you can get a university letter indicating the medium of education is english then ur wife need not sit for IELT
2)No i didnt claim for partner skill set
3) the format goes like this,you can try many other formats available.
"This is to certify that the candidate [name] [Registartion no] of the [course name] studied in the college during the academic year 20xx to 20xx.She successfully completed her course of [course name].
The medium of instruction for [course name] was in English.
4)I did my Engineering (4 years) from Chennai and working in industrial automation for 12 years in India/Singapore/Qatar ...and in Australia in future


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks allisgreat. This helps!


----------



## medso (Jan 7, 2013)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got my grant for visa 189... I am very happy; however my mind is occupied by strange feeling of worry about future in Australia. I am not being pessimistic. It’s like being cautious...Don’t want to fall in a trap and be part of rat race and then regret the move. It’s just that now with visa in hand I have to wait for the right opportunity that suits me, instead of grabbing something just because I got the visa.I am not concluding anything but trying to reflect what I have in my mind now.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy.... Im sure you'll do good...


----------



## praveenfire (Oct 5, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today I got my grant for visa 189... I am very happy; however my mind is occupied by strange feeling of worry about future in Australia. I am not being pessimistic. It’s like being cautious...Don’t want to fall in a trap and be part of rat race and then regret the move. It’s just that now with visa in hand I have to wait for the right opportunity that suits me, instead of grabbing something just because I got the visa.I am not concluding anything but trying to reflect what I have in my mind now.
> 
> ...



Hearty Congrats allisgreat.....:clap2:

Like you said...its takes lot of patience to go thro the enter process. But at the end..its worth it.

And don't worry about the future. I'm sure you will do good and moreover the Instrumentation skill is much sought in Australia. Many of our senior expats and moderators have mentioned in other posts that the market picks up after the Xmas and new-year holidays. i think this is the right time to make a move. 

All the best and do keep us posted...

Cheers
Praveen


----------



## ambitious (Dec 15, 2012)

Congrates allisgreat,

It really gives great feeling when one of the member gets GRANT. I totally agree with you on the points that INVITATION & CO is the easiest part. Rest of the process specially WAITING seems to be infinet on each stage. Hope everyone gets pass this at the earliest.

Congrates once again to the successful's and best of luck to the rest of the aspirants.

Regards


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the wishes and best of all luck for those seeking the PR and beyond.


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

An update,

The flight ticket is very expensive from Qatar to Australia (around 8000 QR/per adult = eq to 1.2 lacs INR)...Since I already planned my Indian Vacation in March, I decided to take flight from Chennai to Australia in March.
This is a sudden plan and never had it in my agenda, trying to gather information.
My brief plan is to "fly out from Chennai On 11th March to Sydney...
may stay 20 days in Australia and travel to Melbourne, Brisbane, If time permits Carins,Returrn back to Chennai in the first week of April and then on fly to Qatar.
Also I have floated my resume to few agents, if I am lucky I might attend Interview also.

I am not sure if March is good period to travel to these cities, if not in march I might have to think about September but then I have to spend extra on the ticket.

Any Suggestion /tips?


----------



## VVV (Nov 5, 2012)

Congratz allisgreat...What a fascinating story  a great example to all of us who are impatient and nervous and worried and so on


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> An update,
> 
> The flight ticket is very expensive from Qatar to Australia (around 8000 QR/per adult = eq to 1.2 lacs INR)...Since I already planned my Indian Vacation in March, I decided to take flight from Chennai to Australia in March.
> This is a sudden plan and never had it in my agenda, trying to gather information.
> ...




Hi Brother,

Need your advice as i am also located in Singapore, how to go for PCC in Singapore.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> Need your advice as i am also located in Singapore, how to go for PCC in Singapore.
> 
> ...


Jit,


You have to submit the following to Singapore police CID office,
1. Application for COC,
2. Along with a DD of S$50,
3. Finger prints from local CID office or police station.
4. DIAC information request letter-from CO mentioning the need for police clearance,
5. Passport photos-3nos
6. Passport with relevent immigarion stamp photocopies.

The application form has some more details...
View attachment coc_appform[2]_singapore.pdf


If you are currently living in Singapore,may be you can ask them to handover the COC personally ,if you are lucky they may give it.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

allisgreat said:


> Jit,
> 
> 
> You have to submit the following to Singapore police CID office,
> ...


Hi Allisgreat,

Thank you for quick reply.

trust me I asked same question to my consultant (Y-Axis) but they are least botherd to find also.

Any way I am very happy with u r answer.

Only one last question, Did u ask u r Co for this letter (4) ?

all the best for u r new life !!!!!!!!!!!!:clap2:lane:

Cheers
Jit


----------



## rajir (Oct 7, 2012)

Jit said:


> Hi Allisgreat,
> 
> Thank you for quick reply.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong never go to Y-axis/opulentus becoz they r good for making money out of migrants. they do not do u any extra help instead ur work gets doubled becoz everytime u end up making rounds to their office instead of doing the filing st away.


----------



## Jit (Dec 18, 2012)

rajir said:


> Don't get me wrong never go to Y-axis/opulentus becoz they r good for making money out of migrants. they do not do u any extra help instead ur work gets doubled becoz everytime u end up making rounds to their office instead of doing the filing st away.


Hi brother,

You are correct y- axis is there only to take our money n waste our precious time.

Because of them I apply for visa after 21 days of my invetation date.

They are good for nothing.

Cheers
Jit


----------



## avksandeep (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Allisgreat,

May I know where you are now in Australia and which company you are working for.

Thanks
avksandeep


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi avksandeep,

I am yet to move to Aus,last march i visited Sydney and Brisbane for 2 weeks with my family to validate the visa. My original plan is to move to Aus some time in 2014 provided I get a job that i really wanted. I am willing to wait until then...(however i don’t know for how long )


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I want to apply as developer programmer or Software Engineer role. 

1. B Tech Elect. & Comm. 
2. first company IT for 24 months at "Software Engineer" 2004-06
3. Second company IT for 35 months as "Senior Software Engineer" 2006-09
4. MBA for 2 years 2009-11
5. Third company IT for 30 month as "Project Manager" 2011-13


Please let me know how many point I will get? What are my chances?
Will my experience as Proj. Manager will be counted for Software Engineer role? I am doing many task similar to Software engineer.

Someone knowledgeable please help me.

Thanks
Aswani


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

It’s been some time I had updated the forum, thought I should share my story after migration process.
I got my PR approval some time during January 2013…I did the first entry to Australia (Sydney &Brisbane) in March with my wife and son.
I started applying for jobs from outside Australia as soon as I got my PR ,sent many applications with few responses but luckily I was called for an Interview from an Oil and Gas Major in Western Australia and the Interview was scheduled exactly when I was planning to visit Australia, however couldn’t manage to have a personal interview because I was travelling to east side and the Interviewers were on the west side…It would be difficult for me to travel 5 hrs (domestic flight) one way to attend the interview ,so agreed for Telephonic interview…interview went well and tone of the interview was very good, lots of questions were on the behavioural and based on the previous site experience .
Though I agreed for the Interview, I was not sure about the job location (very remote location in WA ) and raised my concern about the location …they understood my concern and was willing to provide more information on the job location .Eventually I didn’t get the Job. 
After that Interview stint in March, I started applying vigorously called few recruiters applied directly through the websites but everything failed but never lost hope and this continued until September13.
Breakthrough came from a unexpected quarters, my Boss ex-boss was an Australian and was working in Australia…I got his contact details and sent my Resume directly to him during Sep13.WOW what a surprise…he was looking for Control System engineer and he got my details at the right moment and they were happy with what I can offer, immediately arranged for the Phone Interview, got selected and offered the job. But the offer is on Contract for a year and pay was on a day rate… (The rates were good at that time)…
Moved to Brisbane, Australia in Nov13…took 3 weeks to find a place (my colleague greatly helped me to find a place) and brought my family, bought a brand new car (not a good decision in the end)…The work culture is in general very good.. Enjoyed the time with colleagues who were very helpful…It was very easy to mingle with fellow colleagues and gained new friends…It was a very good atmosphere and I thoroughly enjoyed, but things were not so rosy on the job market… Many of the Oil and gas companies in Brisbane started cutting jobs, SHELL backed out from one of the LNG projects, many jobs were laid off and even many staffs were asked to go, obviously contractors were the easy target…many of the contractors were asked leave or to continue with the current job with lower pay … Few staffs was asked to leave and some of them joined our team on contract for 3 to 6 months (I heard some of them still holding on to the job and some found new jobs)… One thing it thought me is to be prepared for anything, which was something I was (luckily) prepared mentally.
Seen best and worst, some of my colleagues were asked to leave or made redundant and I realised it won’t be long since the same thing could happen to me, I was mentally prepared and started applying for jobs ….again I applied at the right moment to the right team and was fortunate enough to be referred to a job and eventually got the offer and took the job … the location however was in Darwin, at present outside Australia on job deputation may return to Australia in mid of next year. The new job is very good and all my new colleagues (from Australia) were very helpful and easy to mingle and I started to settle in…….until the NEXT SURPRISE…with my eyes wide open and ready for anything that Australian Job market can throw at me.


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing experience!

I am a Structural Marine Engineer (Port planning and design with good experience in LNG terminals) with 4 years expi overall. Moving to Perth (I thought that city will have more jobs for me) in March.. 

Since u mentioned LNG terminals, just curious about the market conditions of Marine (Civil) Engineer field. Can you throw some light?

Cheers


----------



## hgan_16 (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm really excited and thankful to God and all the lovely people of this forum who have guided me and advised me through my journey. 

Here's a brief on my timeline:
Occupation Code - 261311 - Analyst Programmer
IELTS: 18th Jan 2014, Result: 30th Jan 2014 9 L, 8.5 R, 8 W, 7.5 S 
ACS Submitted: 15 Mar 2014 , +ve Result 19th May 2014
EOI: 189 - Submitted on 10th Sep 2014 with 60 Points
Invitation: 22nd Sep 2014
Visa Lodged: 25th Sep 2014
PCC Applied: 10th Oct 2014
PCC Received:24th Oct 2014
Medical Uploaded: 24th Nov 2014
CO Assigned: 25th Nov 2014
Additional Medical Test Reports: 6th Dec 2014
Grant: 10th Dec 2014 
*Flying On: Not yet decided


At the starting I was unaware of this wonderful forum and opted for a Registered MARA Agent, which was the worst mistake I made and I had to pay dearly for that. Not only I lost all the peace of my mind I also had to pay him. I'll be writing a full review on the agent so that you guys can be aware and not to fall under his trap.

Here's my two cents on the whole experience:
I would suggest all of you who are thinking of applying for Australian PR the best way to know if you are eligible is to find some local agents and get that free assessment done. I did that with a couple of agents and every time I found some new beneficial information. Do your homework before you go to the agents. Once you are done with your assessment and you know that you are eligible, go ahead and do the filing on your own. Write the IELTS/TOEFL first and then proceed further. Getting past the IELTS/TOEFL hurdle is the best thing you can do to boost your motivation and speed things up.

I don't want to make this as a long post but I would love to answer any questions you guys might have.

Thanks again to all the wonderful people of this forum.

Harsh*


----------



## allisgreat (Aug 11, 2012)

Abhijazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for sharing experience!
> 
> ...


Hi ,

Perth and WA has more Oil and Gas to offer than any other city/state,so you have choosen wisely...Right now there is big project going on in WA by Chevron google for Wheatstone and Gorgon projects...And another exciting project is going on in NT Darwin by Inpex-Ichthys...where there are construction activities going on.


one thing what is notice is most of the FPSO and CPF were all built either in Korea or in china...so many of the workforce is used from the local community however see many Ausies fly in and out from these places for work.

Also some of the new major onshore plants were built as module in Korea/Thailand/china etc and shipped to site.

hope the info useful.


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

allisgreat said:


> Hi , Perth and WA has more Oil and Gas to offer than any other city/state,so you have choosen wisely...Right now there is big project going on in WA by Chevron google for Wheatstone and Gorgon projects...And another exciting project is going on in NT Darwin by Inpex-Ichthys...where there are construction activities going on. one thing what is notice is most of the FPSO and CPF were all built either in Korea or in china...so many of the workforce is used from the local community however see many Ausies fly in and out from these places for work. Also some of the new major onshore plants were built as module in Korea/Thailand/china etc and shipped to site. hope the info useful.


 hi my bane is Ali. I received my grant as well. I plan to move in march or early april as well to perth


----------



## ASHWANIK_VERMA (Dec 3, 2013)

Guys,

I have US business visa B1/B2 from India. I want to know after getting my PR for Australia will my B1/B2 remains valid even in Austrailia? can I use this visa to fly from Austrailia to US?


----------



## Abhijazz (Jan 27, 2014)

allisgreat said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Perth and WA has more Oil and Gas to offer than any other city/state,so you have choosen wisely...Right now there is big project going on in WA by Chevron google for Wheatstone and Gorgon projects...And another exciting project is going on in NT Darwin by Inpex-Ichthys...where there are construction activities going on.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info. I will definitely have a look at positions available.

Cheers..


----------

